# Who shoots a Scout w/ tubes?



## Medley (Sep 22, 2013)

If so, what tubes and how do you set it up?

I just put looped 2040s on mine, looped through the holes. I'm wondering how the tubes are going to hold up against the bigger forks.


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

They will hold up just fine.


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

What is your draw length Medley? Also what size active loop are you using?


----------



## Pilgrim (May 3, 2014)

I have two Scouts (Generation 1) rigged with tubes and flip-clips, TTF; they work well; actually, longer lasting than most anything else.


----------



## Byudzai (Aug 31, 2013)

After fiddling with flipclips, tubes, and a screwdriver for 15 minutes I finally threw it all across the room and gave up. Maybe you have better skills or more patience than I do.

After some tinkering, I modded mine to take tubes like this:










Works fine, but I'm not a fan of configurations where the tubes point straight at you. I think they must bunch up on themselves sometimes and affect accuracy. If I were going to do this again I'd probably drill holes in the sides of the forks and attach it like my spectraply one:


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Looks good...cool idea on drilling the holes in the side of the forks....

Oh hey did you order that brass ball tube setter yet?~AKAOldmiser


----------



## Byudzai (Aug 31, 2013)

hey! I got the y shot and was surprised how easy it was to insert the BBs into the tubes. I had tried bigger airsoft BBs in the past and had trouble but it was a snap with the metal ones.


----------



## Medley (Sep 22, 2013)

I my draw is about 30". I cut the tubes around 13.25". I lost some of that folding them over at the pouch. That's the perfect setup for me using my Dankung frames, but I'm thinking I might need them a little longer for the Scout. Not sure yet. Have been rained out, still not able to shoot.

I like the ball in tube method as well, but the holes in the Scout may be too big for the 2040s, right? Or no?


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Interesting configuration..


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

I think the holes would be to big for ball in tube 2040s.


----------



## Medley (Sep 22, 2013)

This is what I'm doing. Hoping the forks aren't too much stress for the tubes


----------



## Medley (Sep 22, 2013)

Really wish the slits were precut, to make changing tubes so much easier. I don't have a vise or anything. Any easy way to cut them without one?


----------



## VillageSniper (Jan 22, 2013)

I have been using looped 1842s with my new gen2. Wrapped around the forks and fastened with the flip clips. I did have a tube slip out from under the flip clip once when I was first using it, but not a problem once I pulled it tight enough before fastening. With the flip clips pinning them down, they do end up being a little shorter than a setup where the tube loops through the holes like you have. They have worked great for me, and were shooting 230+ fps with 3/8 steel in the heat. I wouldn't worry about the dankung tubes, they seem pretty tough.

Vs


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

I have shot looped tubes out of my Scout. I am a huge Scout fan ... but not so much with looped tubes. That is just me. I prefer flats anyway. Looped tubes always work best for me when used on a Dankung. Dankung slingshots are superb for looped tube shooting.


----------



## SimpleShot (Aug 30, 2012)

Check out this video showing how to use the FlipClips and looped tubes, quick and easy.


----------

